# arman cardon



## johnjohn (25 Janvier 2003)

bonjour,

j'ai reçu des hauts parleurs Arman Cardon à plugger sur mon Power book G4 mais le jack est si petit que je ne sais le plugger ni sur mon portable ni sur ma tour. C'est un jack encore plus petit que du mini jack.
Je me trompe peut-être de connecteur. Mais sur les power book il n'y en a pas 10 000. Je peux  les plugger entre la connection modem et s video maisje n'ai pas de son.
Dois je configurer qq part mas hauts parleurs?
Cela m'étonnerais  car un mac n'est pas un PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





si vvous pouvez m'éclairer...


----------



## RV (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par johnjohn:</font><hr /> * bonjour,

j'ai reçu des hauts parleurs Arman Cardon à plugger sur mon Power book G4 mais le jack est si petit que je ne sais le plugger ni sur mon portable ni sur ma tour. C'est un jack encore plus petit que du mini jack.
Je me trompe peut-être de connecteur. Mais sur les power book il n'y en a pas 10 000. Je peux  les plugger entre la connection modem et s video maisje n'ai pas de son.
Dois je configurer qq part mas hauts parleurs?
Cela m'étonnerais  car un mac n'est pas un PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




si vvous pouvez m'éclairer...     * 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble qu'Apple a un format prticulier de jack qui fait que tu ne peux pas tout brancer. Peut-être existe-t-il des adaptateurs ?
Par contre je ne sais pas si le forum approprié est powermac ou musique sur mac?


----------



## Onra (27 Janvier 2003)

De quelles enceintes parles-tu ?
Parce que Harman en fait plusieurs... et heureusement pour eux


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble qu'Apple a un format prticulier de jack qui fait que tu ne peux pas tout brancer. Peut-être existe-t-il des adaptateurs ?
Par contre je ne sais pas si le forum approprié est powermac ou musique sur mac?  * 

[/QUOTE]

normalement aucun problème pour brancher un minijack sur un powermac ou un powerbook (la prise casque... )

et effectivement Harmann Kardon a fait bcp d'enceintes (dont pas mal de JBL)


----------



## RV (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

normalement aucun problème pour brancher un minijack sur un powermac ou un powerbook (la prise casque... )

et effectivement Harmann Kardon a fait bcp d'enceintes (dont pas mal de JBL)  * 

[/QUOTE]

il y a effectivement la prise sacque qui elle est normalisée, mais l'autre celle au format propriétaire (enfin je crois)  est normalement faite pour brancher des enceintes additionnelles. Sais-tu pourquoi elle est différente et si il y a une différence avec celle casque (niveau, etc.) ?


----------



## alèm (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *  Sais-tu pourquoi elle est différente et si il y a une différence avec celle casque (niveau, etc.) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


parce qu'elle est amplifiée pour les enceintes apple.


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 


parce qu'elle est amplifiée pour les enceintes apple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





je ne comprends pas ?


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

je développe :
qu'ont de particulier les enceintes apple qui nécessite une amplification singulière voire spéciale ?


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *





 je développe :
qu'ont de particulier les enceintes apple qui nécessite une amplification singulière voire spéciale ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

si tu enlèves singulière et spéciale, tu trouveras la réponse à ta question.


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

si tu enlèves singulière et spéciale, tu trouveras la réponse à ta question.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

ben il lui faut une amplification comme toute enceinte, mais ça ne répond pas à la quetion ?
un casque aussi a besoin d'une amplification.
Si tu peux brancher un casque ou des enceintes sur la prise jack du casque, cela veut dire que la sortie est amplifiée. Donc qu'a de plus l'autre ? Les enceintes apple ne me semble être des transducteurs à la courbe d'impédance torturée du genre "tueuse d'ampli", donc j'aimerai comprendre


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2003)

tu as vu la différence d'amplification que demande des hauts parleurs 20w et un casque ?


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * tu as vu la différence d'amplification que demande des hauts parleurs 20w et un casque ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
ben ça dépend des caractéristiques techniques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis certain que mon casque HiFi un sennheiser HD600 demande plus de puissance que des soundsticks. Sur mon discman, par exemple tu es obliger de pousser le volume au maximum pour avoir un niveau sonere correct, et bien sûr impossible de mettre le limitateur sinon c'est inaudible. Et je ne suis pas sourd


----------



## Onra (28 Janvier 2003)

Les SoundSticks possèdent une amplification interne comme toutes paires d'enceintes micro qui se respecte. C'est totalement l'inverse en HiFi. Jamais les enceintes ne sont amplifiées. C'est l'amplificateur qui fait le boulot.

Eh bien ce qu'est en train de te dire (et répéter) alèm c'est que tes enceintes doivent être amplifiées. Une sortie son classique d'un ordinateur ne suffit pas. Les derniers PowerMac et iMac possèdent une sortie son amplifiée et taillé pour répondre au besoin de puissance de tes enceintes !

Ca va mieux comme ça ?


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Les SoundSticks possèdent une amplification interne comme toutes paires d'enceintes micro qui se respecte. C'est totalement l'inverse en HiFi. Jamais les enceintes ne sont amplifiées. C'est l'amplificateur qui fait le boulot.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas tout à fait certaines enceintes HiFi possèdent leurs propre amplification et n'ont besoin pour fonctionner que d'un préampli. La marque Linn est une des plus connue dans ce type du traitement du signal.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *Eh bien ce qu'est en train de te dire (et répéter) alèm c'est que tes enceintes doivent être amplifiées

* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais toutes lezs enceintes (sauf les asservies) ont besoin de l'être



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *Eh bien ce qu'est en train de te dire (et répéter) alèm c'est que tes enceintes doivent être amplifiées

* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut savoir elles sont amplifiée ou ont besoin de l'être  ? 
Tu viens de dire exactement le contraire dans la phrase précédente en disant qu'au contraire de la HiFi les enceintes micro étaient amplifiées?????


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Une sortie son classique d'un ordinateur ne suffit pas. Les derniers PowerMac et iMac possèdent une sortie son amplifiée et taillé pour répondre au besoin de puissance de tes enceintes !
* 

[/QUOTE]

Heureux de te l'entendre dire ce que je demande est effectivement : quel est ce besoin ? 

j'aimerai savoir si je peux brancher des enceintes aussi bien sur la minijack que sur la sortie propriétaire. Si non est-ce qu'un adaptateur prise propriétaire-minijak(ou jack) ou un adaptateur prise propriétaire -RCA existe.
Le but étant d'essayer de brancher sur mon G4 des enceintes qui font de la musique et non du bruit


----------



## Onra (28 Janvier 2003)

Si les fameuses enceintes sont les nouvelles boules fournit avec les PowerMac et iMac, et que tu ne possèdes pas une de ces machines, tu peux aller te brosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moins que tu intercales un ampli entre ta machine et les enceintes.

Au fait, je ne me suis pas contredit. Et à propos de tes enceintes HiFi qui possèdent leur propre amplification, je n'appelle pas ça du HiFi. Ensuite, si tu veux que je t'explique le pourquoi des pré-ampli, vaut mieux créer un autre thread et sur un site plus approprié.


----------



## Onra (28 Janvier 2003)

Si ça peut t'éclairer :

_The analog-based speakers require systems with an Apple speaker minijack. They are not USB-based speakers. Currently, Apple Pro Speakers should only be used with the new G4-based iMac or the Power Mac with minijack._


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

Bon je te répond de suite et je vais créer run autre thread, ce sera plus approprié.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Si les fameuses enceintes sont les nouvelles boules fournit avec les PowerMac et iMac, et que tu ne possèdes pas une de ces machines, tu peux aller te brosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moins que tu intercales un ampli entre ta machine et les enceintes.   * 

[/QUOTE]


Je ne pensais absolument pas à ces nouvelles boules (j'ai parlé de musique) : on en reparle dans le nouveau thread.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait, je ne me suis pas contredit. 
* 

[/QUOTE]

explique moi car je n'en ai pas l'impression (dans le nouveau thread)




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *  Et à propos de tes enceintes HiFi qui possèdent leur propre amplification, je n'appelle pas ça du HiFi.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dire que LINN n'est pas de la HiFi c'est un peu gonflé. Leur platine TD est une des légende de la HiFi : elle existe d'ailleurs toujours et elle se nomme la LinnSonndeck (sans garatie sur l'orthographe). Pour certains mélomabne au audiophile elle représente même ce qui se fait de mieux dans les platines TD à faible masse suspendue. Moi je trouve qu'il y a mieux mais cela est subjectif.
Il y a certes un paquets d'enceintes qui sont de la merde mais il y en a d'autres qui peuvent prétendre à l'appellation HiFi et même dans la catégorie high end.





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *  Ensuite, si tu veux que je t'explique le pourquoi des pré-ampli   * 

[/QUOTE]


Je sais ce que c'est qu'un préampli, vu que je dois être à ma 4ème config. HiFi en élèments séparés ampli + pré ampli. La dernière en date est une Goldmund (SRA-SRP)
En espérant bientôt un système audio-note si toutefois il est capable de driver mes enceintes. Il faut que j'essaye.
Il n'est d'ailleurs pas exclu qu'un de ces jours je vienne à Lyon pour écouter un système car c'est le seul magasin en france qui distribue (ou plutôt vend) mes enceintes et les électroniques Jeff Rowland.

Bon ben je vais créer le lien.


----------



## RV (28 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * vaut mieux créer un autre thread et sur un site plus approprié.
* 

[/QUOTE]


c'est là


----------



## Onra (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je ne pensais absolument pas à ces nouvelles boules (j'ai parlé de musique) : on en reparle dans le nouveau thread.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Il me semble que l'origine de ce thread de johnjohn était de savoir s'il était possible de brancher les enceintes Harman sur son PB G4, me trompe-je ?


----------



## RV (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Il me semble que l'origine de ce thread de johnjohn était de savoir s'il était possible de brancher les enceintes Harman sur son PB G4, me trompe-je ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non c'est ça, mais ça partait d'un problème connexion.


----------



## Onra (29 Janvier 2003)

Alèm a déjà répondu. C'est une prise mini-jack classique...


----------



## RV (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Alèm a déjà répondu. C'est une prise mini-jack classique...
* 

[/QUOTE]

sur le PB oui. 
Mais pas au bout de ces enceintes apparamment. Le différent vient de là


----------



## Onra (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

sur le PB oui. 
Mais pas au bout de ces enceintes apparamment. Le différent vient de là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non et non. Si c'est bien des boules dont il est sujet, la prise est normale. Trouve un iMac G4 et regarde.


----------



## RV (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Non, non et non. Si c'est bien des boules dont il est sujet, la prise est normale. Trouve un iMac G4 et regarde.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais je n'en sais rien moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est pas moi qui ai ces enceintes, comme il a dit que sa prise était plus petite qu'un minijack, j'ai demandé" s'il ne s'agissait pas du format propriétaire d'apple.
Je ne doute pas qu'il y ait un minijack sur le G4 mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il y a au bout de ses enceintes, d'ailleurs je te rappelle qu'on ne sait pas lesquelles il a.


----------



## Onra (29 Janvier 2003)

Griffin vends un amplificateur pour, entre autre, brancher les pro speakers (les boules). Ca se trouve  ici


----------



## RV (29 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Griffin vends un amplificateur pour, entre autre, brancher les pro speakers (les boules). Ca se trouve  ici 
* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis allé voir 
ce que moi j'envisage de brancher  ce système sur mon G4. Penses-tu que cela soit possible avec cet appareil ou un autre ?


----------



## Onra (29 Janvier 2003)

Sur le site de Bose, ils indiquent que les Acoustimass 5 Series III, peuvent être utilisé avec des amplis fournissant de 10 à 200W par canal sous 4 ou 8 ohms.

Griffin ne donne pas les caractéristiques de son ampli de bureau mais assure que son ampli permet de connecter les Apple Pro Speakers, qui se branche (normalement) sur l'_amplificateur numérique interne de 18 watts_ des iMac et PowerMac. Donc je suppose que cela devrait fonctionner.

Personnellement, je ne sais du tout ce que vaut le produit de Griffin. En tout cas, ils partent dans la bon sens puiqu'ils récupèrent le signal audio via le port USB, donc en numérique, et se chargent de faire la conversion puis l'amplification. Ils évitent ainsi d'utiliser le convertisseur interne des ordinateurs qui travaille dans un environnement électromagnétique pollué...

A tester !


----------



## Jean lefort2 (30 Janvier 2003)

Pour tout éclairer, le post ori
ginal c'est de savoir si il peut brancher les Apple Pro speacker sur un G4.


Oui et non.
Oui sans problème si c'est un Silver, non si c'est les graphites.

Pourquoi, car comme les IMAC G4 les Silver ont un ampli interne de 2 x 9wRMS donc ensuite on peut brancher des enseintes passives (les Apple Pro en l'occurence).

Si ton G4 est un graphite tu devras soit acheter les Applo PRO du Cube qui elles se branchent sur un port USB puisque l'ampli est extèrne.

Ou tu achète le très bon petit apli de chez Griffin mais qui coûte très cher 130?

Ou et je pense que c'est la meilleure solution, l'achat des sound stick, car tu les branchent sur un port USB et en plus elles ont le sub.

Apple PRO + SUb + Ampli = 300?
Sound stick = 230 ?


C'est à toi de voir mais les osund stick ont une qualité sonore au dessus des apple pro et en plus c'est tout intégré et moins cher


----------



## RV (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Sur le site de Bose, ils indiquent que les Acoustimass 5 Series III, peuvent être utilisé avec des amplis fournissant de 10 à 200W par canal sous 4 ou 8 ohms.

Griffin ne donne pas les caractéristiques de son ampli de bureau mais assure que son ampli permet de connecter les Apple Pro Speakers, qui se branche (normalement) sur l'amplificateur numérique interne de 18 watts des iMac et PowerMac. Donc je suppose que cela devrait fonctionner.

Personnellement, je ne sais du tout ce que vaut le produit de Griffin. En tout cas, ils partent dans la bon sens puiqu'ils récupèrent le signal audio via le port USB, donc en numérique, et se chargent de faire la conversion puis l'amplification. Ils évitent ainsi d'utiliser le convertisseur interne des ordinateurs qui travaille dans un environnement électromagnétique pollué...

A tester !





* 

[/QUOTE]

La dernière fois que j'étais passé sur leur site je n'ai pas réussi à touver les caractéristiques techniques. Je n'ai pas du bien chercher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, merci pour ces précisions. Je suis passé cet aprèm chez un revendeur bose à Lille pour avoir confirmation qu'il s'agissait d'un caisson passif. J'avais des doutes car les enceintes se branchant sur le caisson celui-ci pouvait être amplifié.
D'un autre coté Bose doit sortir de manière imminente un caisson actif + 2 satellite prévu pour les ordi. Mais il s'agit des nouveaux satellites et non plus des bi-corps. Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent. Le système acoustimass + bi-corps, bien que ne faisant pas partie popur moi du domaine de la HiFi stricto sensus, une réussite dans le compromis taille/musicalité.
D'autant + que le supplément pour avoir le caisson actif chez bose sera sûrement supérieur au Griffin, cette alternative est effectivement à considérer. Donc à suivre


----------



## RV (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jean lefort2:</font><hr /> * Pour tout éclairer, le post ori
ginal c'est de savoir si il peut brancher les Apple Pro speacker sur un G4.


* 

[/QUOTE]

un G4, oui mais un powerbook


----------



## Onra (30 Janvier 2003)

Si tu recherche un système de qualité à brancher à ton mac, je ne suis pas un bon conseiller. Pour le moment, je n'ai trouvé aucune solution qui me satisfasse pleinement. Je suis peut-être un peu trop exigeant...

Par contre, on m'a déjà parlé en bien des systèmes audio avec amplification intégré de Klipsch. Bon je sais, je me contredit un peu mais faut bien faire des compromis quelquefois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La gamme Promedia semble être de bons kits pour un ordinateur, sachant que la qualité de ce qui sort de la prise audio de nos machine est déjà limitatif...

On en a déjà parlé sur un autre thread  ici


----------



## RV (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Si tu recherche un système de qualité à brancher à ton mac, je ne suis pas un bon conseiller. Pour le moment, je n'ai trouvé aucune solution qui me satisfasse pleinement. Je suis peut-être un peu trop exigeant...

Par contre, on m'a déjà parlé en bien des systèmes audio avec amplification intégré de Klipsch. Bon je sais, je me contredit un peu mais faut bien faire des compromis quelquefois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La gamme Promedia semble être de bons kits pour un ordinateur, sachant que la qualité de ce qui sort de la prise audio de nos machine est déjà limitatif...

On en a déjà parlé sur un autre thread  ici 
* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis allé voir les liens, Klipsh pourquoi pas. La chose qui m'inquiète c'est que ce département n'a rien à voir avec celui des enceintes de prestige et légende type la klipshorn. Et qu'il ne s'agit que d'un prête-nom ? Les as-tu déjà entendues ?
En ce qui concerne Bose, il s'agit de leur cheval de bataille depuis de nombreuses années. Et mêm si je ne partage pas leur point de vue en ce qui concerne le domaine de la HiFi je me demande si, mis au service d'un ordi, le résulyat n'est pas satisfaisant.
Il y a quelques années Diapason avait d'aileurs décerné un diapason d'or à la chaine Bose dont les transducteurs étaient le système acoustimass.
Je vais essayer de connaître le prix cet aprèm du caisson passif et des 2 satellites bi-corps pour me faire une idée.

pour en revenir au thread "ici" je pense qu'un bon caisson ne doit pas s'entendre. Le mien sur ma chaine un REL stadium 2, ne s'entend absolument pas, mais lorsqu'il est coupé, il y a un phénomène de manque. Ce qui se passe d'ailleurs en ce moment car il y a un faux contact de la prise sur laquelle il était branché et j'ai préférais le couper.
pour ce que ça intéresse le lien sur    stadium III qui maintenant remplace le modèle que j'ai.


----------



## Onra (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je suis allé voir les liens, Klipsh pourquoi pas. La chose qui m'inquiète c'est que ce département n'a rien à voir avec celui des enceintes de prestige et légende type la klipshorn. Et qu'il ne s'agit que d'un prête-nom ? Les as-tu déjà entendues ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as vu juste, c'est bien la marque qui fabrique les Klipschorn (y'a un 'c'). Je pense que Klipsch voit bien l'emmergence du nouveau marché numérique. Son introduction dans ce nouveau secteur est un bon point s'ils nous font profiter de leur expérience en HiFi.

En tout cas on m'en a dit grand bien... Je n'ai pas pu les écouter dans de bonnes conditions, donc je ne ferai pas de commentaires.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * pour en revenir au thread "ici" je pense qu'un bon caisson ne doit pas s'entendre. Le mien sur ma chaine un REL stadium 2, ne s'entend absolument pas, mais lorsqu'il est coupé, il y a un phénomène de manque. Ce qui se passe d'ailleurs en ce moment car il y a un faux contact de la prise sur laquelle il était branché et j'ai préférais le couper.
pour ce que ça intéresse le lien sur    stadium III qui maintenant remplace le modèle que j'ai.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Très bon choix. REL fait des excellents caissons...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Un caisson de basse ne doit pas "s'entendre". Parfaitement accouplé avec les enceintes il doit seulement les appuyer...

En tout cas, Bose étant un habitué des enceintes actives, leurs systèmes doivent aussi être un bon choix... il ne te reste qu'à les à écouter car c'est le plus important quand même !!!


----------



## RV (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as vu juste, c'est bien la marque qui fabrique les Klipschorn (y'a un 'c'). Je pense que Klipsh voit bien l'emmergence du nouveau marché numérique. Son introduction dans ce nouveau secteur est un bon point s'ils nous font profiter de leur expérience en HiFi.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ce qui est dommage c'est que Monsieur Klipsch (je pense que c'est son nom) vient de mourrir il y a quelques mois et il était, si puis dire l'oreille de la marque.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 



En tout cas, Bose étant un habitué des enceintes actives, leurs systèmes doivent aussi être un bon choix... il ne te reste qu'à les à écouter car c'est le plus important quand même !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Je les connais déjà branchées sur des systèmes traaditionnels et je trouve le compromis acceptable dès lors que l'on ne se place plus dans une optique HiFi traditionnelle (image sonore, justesse des timbres, etc.) mais on a une ambiance sonore et un volume correct surtout si la source est un ordinateur.

Pour le REL, j'en suis très content, et à part Thiel (avec son aide au réglage) ou Wilson Audio, je ne vois pas beaucoup mieux, mais c'est beaucoup plus cher.


----------

